# Barn drama



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just curious why you are staying?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If all you said was that your stall was dirty there should not be a problem. If you kind of went on a mini rant about the state of the stable, no help etc, you may have a problem.
It sounds to me like the person you spoke to may have said a few things to the barn manager.
The other person is guilty for her lack of concern over her horse for not showing up for a month. 
you should just fess up , and hope you are not asked to leave. If your horse is in a stall, and you choose to clean it, that should never be a problem. If you want it cleaner then go purchase a bale or two of shavings to replace what you remove.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

I always find it better to stay out of the "He said, you said that I said" ... Even the truth is hard for some folks to handle.

NOW on the other hand I also believe if your grown up enough to say something ... well when asked you just say "yep I said that"


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

It wasn't just my stall that was nasty. It was all of them. I only cleaned my stall though. The person I thought was the barn manager, is no longer the barn manager because of something that happened between her and the owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsyluvr (Oct 10, 2013)

I definitely will own up to my mistake if I did cause a problem. / I was going to stay and offer my help to the owner in a work off board type of deal. I'd like to help him with a solution. For example, the water troughs are nasty (he can't scrub them) and since right now he won't let me help out, I offered to get some catfish for him. One catfish per trough. They'll grow to appropriate size for the water trough, won't bother the horses, and they'll eat algae. He agreed to that so I want to bring some the next time I go over there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you did the right thing because if a did not see my horse in a month I would want to know!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

As long as you were factual with what you said where's the problem?

I think any responsible horse owner would want to know if there's a problem with the care of their animals during an absence, particularly if they are paying for a high level of care (?) and their animal isn't even receiving a basic level of care. 

Are the horses being fed and watered properly? And how exactly dirty are the stalls getting? I've met unrealistic people who think that a stall that hasn't been mucked in 24 hours borders on negligence when that's not exactly the reality....but if we are talking horses that have been stalled for numerous days without any care that's different.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The manager has failed in her duties and is looking for someone to blame. Did you actually ask about an arrangement where you could work in exchange for board? Perhaps he wants to sort this out with the woman since it's her job. You don't know what arrangement he has with her.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

There's a difference between stirring up drama with hearsay/speculation and stirring it up with facts. 

Since you say you pay full board it sounds like this is definitely a commercial boarding barn and therefore certain minimum standards of quality should be met and from your posting they aren't meeting them. It sucks that the guy is very old and lost his barn manager but a business is a business and he needs to either run it or get out of it.

You probably should have gone straight to the owner first, to voice your concerns a bit more explicitly than asking if he was going to hire someone, but from what you've written you were asked a question and you gave an honest answer.

Assuming you stuck strictly to the facts there is nothing wrong with answering her question.

The owner either needs to hire a manager yesterday or get out of the boarding business.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree with Blueriver. You were trying to be helpful to the other boarder because they had been away, but it would have been better for that person to speak to the BO directly and ask why the barn was not being kept up. You do need to own up to what you did say but it is not entirely your fault either, It is partially the BO's fault for charging full board and not providing the services that he is getting paid for, of course people will be upset, and the other boarder could have easily said " I know I have been away but I NOTICED.....", instead of mentioning your name. Just consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

MarkInEncinitas said:


> There's a difference between stirring up drama with hearsay/speculation and stirring it up with facts.


 Point well made. A friend who was in law enforcement used to say "You should say only what you could prove in court if it came to that"


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I would move my horse. Sounds like things are going to get worse before they get better especially if the owner is reluctant to accept help.

You're paying for a service and while I totally understand some leniency why would you accept anything less then what you're paying for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

horsyluvr said:


> It wasn't just my stall that was nasty. It was all of them. I only cleaned my stall though. The person I thought was the barn manager, is no longer the barn manager because of something that happened between her and the owner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Good! I like your response to her text and I would completely ignore any and all further texts from her. She'll give up and leave you alone.

Can you talk to the old man and offer to help in exchange for a discount on your board? He's probably struggling with this and too proud to accept help but may soften his stance as he gets worn out!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you Google barn gossip or barn drama, you will find many articles and comments from top trainers down to Joe average, and they all pretty much say the same thing i.e., keep your big yap shut, and if it ain't your horse, don't get involved. Mind your own business. 

Good advice in theory. Hard for us to practice in real life.


----------

